# Post Your Euro S Line Springs Setup



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm looking at replacing my suspension on my 2006 2.0T FWD w/Open Sky, and leaning towards Euro S Line springs- but need more info. For example, what shocks to pair, ride reviews, drop (pics would be great),PART NUMBERS for 2.0T, etc.
Did search the Forum, but getting definitive answers.
Also- anyone running HR Touring Cup Kit? How does that compare.
Looking for small (noticeable) drop with a comfortable ride. Spirited driving on occasion, so handling performance is not a major concern.
TIA! :beer:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

skotti said:


> I'm looking at replacing my suspension on my 2006 2.0T FWD w/Open Sky, and leaning towards Euro S Line springs- but need more info. For example, what shocks to pair, ride reviews, drop (pics would be great),PART NUMBERS for 2.0T, etc.
> Did search the Forum, but getting definitive answers.
> Also- anyone running HR Touring Cup Kit? How does that compare.
> Looking for small (noticeable) drop with a comfortable ride. Spirited driving on occasion, so handling performance is not a major concern.
> TIA! :beer:


Forget the cup set, get some coilovers lol H&R Ultra lows


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Forget the cup set, get some coilovers lol


I'd have to agree. H&R streets


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

So the ride on the H&R coil overs is as good as OEM Euro S-Line springs? :sly:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> So the ride on the H&R coil overs is as good as OEM Euro S-Line springs? :sly:


That's not important.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the euro line springs and love them not going for a low look they work for what I like and what the car is . They do give a better look to the car but nothing like coilovers


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

cleanA3 said:


> I have the euro line springs and love them not going for a low look they work for what I like and what the car is . They do give a better look to the car but nothing like coilovers


I'm not looking for slammed, but lower than the SUV oem look that mine originally had. I'm on Eibach Pro Kit w/Koni shocks, and the ride is too harsh.
What shocks are you using, and how's the ride?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

skotti said:


> I'm not looking for slammed, but lower than the SUV oem look that mine originally had. I'm on Eibach Pro Kit w/Koni shocks, and the ride is too harsh.
> What shocks are you using, and how's the ride?


which konis? 

harsh ride is more shock than spring.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Koni Streets (StrT ). Had stock sports shocks off another A3 with the Eibachs, not much difference between the two set ups. That's why I want to change springs.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Koni Streets (StrT ). Had stock sports shocks off another A3 with the Eibachs, not much difference between the two set ups. That's why I want to change springs.


I am in the process of going to the VW DG springs (Driver Gear). They come off the GTI TDI which is slightly lighter. A ton of MKV and MKVI guys have these springs and they are a linear spring which is the same as OEM and they are infact an OEM product made by Eibach. I'm sort of the guinea pig with these for A3. I will post photos once I get this set up on. I'm pairing them with Koni STRTs as well. Apparently I'm getting old and want as smooth of ride as possible now..

Here is a guy with a 4-door that put em on his GTI, height looks perfect and supposedly ride even nicer than stock:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29744

Here is a MEGAthread about them:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12098


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> I am in the process of going to the VW DG springs (Driver Gear). They come off the GTI TDI which is slightly lighter. A ton of MKV and MKVI guys have these springs and they are a linear spring which is the same as OEM and they are infact an OEM product made by Eibach. I'm sort of the guinea pig with these for A3. I will post photos once I get this set up on. I'm pairing them with Koni STRTs as well. Apparently I'm getting old and want as smooth of ride as possible now..
> 
> Here is a guy with a 4-door that put em on his GTI, height looks perfect and supposedly ride even nicer than stock:
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29744
> ...


Awesome- really interested to hear the results! I'm with you on wanting a smooth ride :beer:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

skotti said:


> I'm not looking for slammed, but lower than the SUV oem look that mine originally had. I'm on Eibach Pro Kit w/Koni shocks, and the ride is too harsh.
> What shocks are you using, and how's the ride?


Well I wouldn't go with the ultra lows I went with. I still have a ton in the front to go down and the rears are all the way up.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the Euro springs on my 3.2 right now. From my memory, they dropped the front ~5/8" - 3/4" and the back maybe 1/8" The car looks better, like it should have come originally. But not "lowered" by any stretch of the imagination. I don't have any good pics that I can find right now...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

skotti said:


> I'm not looking for slammed, but lower than the SUV oem look that mine originally had. I'm on Eibach Pro Kit w/Koni shocks, and the ride is too harsh.
> What shocks are you using, and how's the ride?


I'm on oem shocks but ready to change them out for bilstien sports , I have put maybe 30k on this set up and me and my wife like it , yeah I would want kW 1 next but this works and still looks good


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

how 'bout VWR springs


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

tcardio said:


> how 'bout VWR springs


They are a little lower than the DG springs that I ordered and not quite as smooth, but still pretty smooth from everything I've read. They tend to have that lowered bounce that you get though on freeways over big humps. The DG springs (from what I've read) act identical to stock set up only smoother in many applications and provide better corning and over all feel than stock.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> They are a little lower than the DG springs that I ordered and not quite as smooth, but still pretty smooth from everything I've read. They tend to have that lowered bounce that you get though on freeways over big humps. The DG springs (from what I've read) act identical to stock set up only smoother in many applications and provide better corning and over all feel than stock.


What are the spring rates of the DG springs? I have the VWRs, and they are very similar to stock. In fact, the rear springs are actually slightly softer than the OEM sport springs, while the fronts are just a bit stiffer. I'm still on stock shocks / struts, but have the bilstein sports and will be swapping them in soon.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Pic from today of the winter setup 225/45 R17 tires, so stock size. Euro springs on Ohlin dampers. Car is the 3.2.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey JRutter: How do you like the Sonar headlights? How do they compare in look/feel compared to OEM units? Any detailed pics?

Sorry for taking this off topic.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

skotti said:


> I'm looking at replacing my suspension on my 2006 2.0T FWD w/Open Sky, and leaning towards Euro S Line springs- but need more info. For example, what shocks to pair, ride reviews, drop (pics would be great),PART NUMBERS for 2.0T, etc.
> Did search the Forum, but getting definitive answers.
> Also- anyone running HR Touring Cup Kit? How does that compare.
> Looking for small (noticeable) drop with a comfortable ride. Spirited driving on occasion, so handling performance is not a major concern.
> TIA! :beer:




OP, I would check out the Eibach pro-kit springs. I have had them on my car for 40k miles and they have a better ride quality than the OEM S-Line springs (Color me shocked). They work well with the OEM S-Line shocks and the handling is much improved over the stock set-up. Honestly, I think the euro springs will be a waste of money in the long run. The Eibach springs will retain OEM ride quality with superior handling and better looks. Plus, the pro-kit springs are not that expensive if you order from MJM autohaus. :thumbup: :thumbup: 


*Stock suspension set-up*









*Eibach pro-kit springs with OEM S-Line shocks and wheels*









Same springs with 19in LM reps and 245/35/19 tires


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm on a H&R Sport Cup Kit, dropped the car about 2.25" front and back, however the ride is pretty stiff on it, feel pretty much everything on 18's.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> OP, I would check out the Eibach pro-kit springs. I have had them on my car for 40k miles and they have a better ride quality than the OEM S-Line springs (Color me shocked). They work well with the OEM S-Line shocks and the handling is much improved over the stock set-up. Honestly, I think the euro springs will be a waste of money in the long run. The Eibach springs will retain OEM ride quality with superior handling and better looks. Plus, the pro-kit springs are not that expensive if you order from MJM autohaus. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Stock suspension set-up*
> ...


I've been on Eibach Pro Kit for 45K miles, was on oem sport shocks (aka s line for later years)' too harsh. Switched to Koni STR.T and not much better. Like I said, I'm at the point where I want a comfortable ride, over performance- but with at least a small drop.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Hey JRutter: How do you like the Sonar headlights? How do they compare in look/feel compared to OEM units? Any detailed pics?
> 
> Sorry for taking this off topic.


Sent you a pm!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

skotti said:


> I've been on Eibach Pro Kit for 45K miles, was on oem sport shocks (aka s line for later years)' too harsh. Switched to K&N STR.T and not much better. Like I said, I'm at the point where I want a comfortable ride, over performance- but with at least a small drop.





Interesting that you say that. The ride in my car is not harsh at all and the aftermarket springs have a better ride quality than the OEM springs. Even after I upgraded to 19in wheels. :sly: 


Skotti, have you checked to make sure your shocks aren't wearing out?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

My Konis are less than a year old. Maybe I really am just getting old :facepalm:

What about a 'suspension refresh kit' that they sell on ECS? Anyone drop $$ on that- or think it might improve ride quality?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> My Konis are less than a year old. Maybe I really am just getting old :facepalm:
> 
> What about a 'suspension refresh kit' that they sell on ECS? Anyone drop $$ on that- or think it might improve ride quality?


That kit will do nothing for ride quality. It pretty much comes down to springs, unless your dampeners are blown. What springs are you running?

I just bought this setup, they are OEM VW springs (Eibach Driver Gear) and Koni STRT. I'll post review/photos once they are on. I went for full comfort this time. The Driver Gear springs are linear OEM springs, so they (supposedly) aren't bouncy and are very very smooth like a stock ride. :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> That kit will do nothing for ride quality. It pretty much comes down to springs, unless your dampeners are blown. What springs are you running?
> 
> I just bought this setup, they are OEM VW springs (Eibach Driver Gear) and Koni STRT. I'll post review/photos once they are on. I went for full comfort this time. The Driver Gear springs are linear OEM springs, so they (supposedly) aren't bouncy and are very very smooth like a stock ride. :thumbup:


I currently have Eibach Pro Kit springs. Really looking forward to your review/pics with the Drive Gear springs/Koni STRT setup.
What setup do you have now?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> I currently have Eibach Pro Kit springs. Really looking forward to your review/pics with the Drive Gear springs/Koni STRT setup.
> What setup do you have now?


I currently have Solo-Werks S1 full coilover system. It's a great setup for people looking for performance and tracking their car. It doesn't ride bad by any means, but it's too stiff for my drive (over a very bumpy canyon road) daily. I'm sure whoever buys this kit off me will be very happy with it..
Before this set up I had Koni Yellows and H&R sport springs. The sport springs were super low and had a bad reverse rake, which I never liked. Those also did not ride like OEM sport springs, very stiff and bouncy at times.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know anything about installing springs/shocks/struts- I'll be taking the car to a shop. When I do change out my springs, what other hardware should be changed at the same time, ie, strut mounts? Is it worthwhile to change out bump stops, or any other components, while the springs are off? I'd also be interested to hear recommendations of specific hardware/where to buy. ECS has bump stops that range from $7 to $38 (OEM)- is there a big difference in the product, or is it just the OEM markup?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

did you ask ECS? they must sell more than one option for a reason. they will tell you.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> I don't know anything about installing springs/shocks/struts- I'll be taking the car to a shop. When I do change out my springs, what other hardware should be changed at the same time, ie, strut mounts? Is it worthwhile to change out bump stops, or any other components, while the springs are off? I'd also be interested to hear recommendations of specific hardware/where to buy. ECS has bump stops that range from $7 to $38 (OEM)- is there a big difference in the product, or is it just the OEM markup?


You do not need to buy new bump stops (unless they are visibly destroyed, unlikely), the front ones you can use just cut one lobe off of the bottom, very easy to do with a good utility knife.The only thing you should absolutely get is this: http://store.034motorsport.com/strut-mount-pair-track-density-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html
Your stock ones will begin to squeek over time. You should also buy new bearings for the front which is one of the options on that link for an extra $25.

Everything else can be reused, but people advice to buy new hub bolts for the front, and new stretch bolts/nuts for the front struts. 
Just go to: http://genuineaudiparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214407 OR http://www.audionlineparts.com/
Search part numbers, and order 2 of each of the following. Will be pretty cheap $20-$30 total.
WHT002795
N90954802
N10628601
N10106402


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^ This is sound advice. The only thing you _*have*_ to buy is the stretch bolts; those should not be re-used as it is unsafe. Otherwise, my opinion is the same, except I would maybe save the $25 and re-use the strut bearings unless they look really bad or are cracked or something... but that's all personal preference and what your comfortable with. $25 is definitely cheap peace of mind, however.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> You do not need to buy new bump stops (unless they are visibly destroyed, unlikely), the front ones you can use just cut one lobe off of the bottom, very easy to do with a good utility knife.The only thing you should absolutely get is this: http://store.034motorsport.com/strut-mount-pair-track-density-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html
> Your stock ones will begin to squeek over time. You should also buy new bearings for the front which is one of the options on that link for an extra $25.
> 
> Everything else can be reused, but people advice to buy new hub bolts for the front, and new stretch bolts/nuts for the front struts.
> ...


Thanks! I am wondering, though- you said '2 of each'- but for the last part number- the self-locking nuts- should I order 6 of those (1 for each of the bolts- 6 bolts total)?


----------



## kojiru (Dec 5, 2005)

hey just a quick question... does the AWD A3 have the same spring that the FWD ???

I have a 2007 3.2 quattro and i would be interested in the DriverGear spring but im confuse if they would fit.

thanks


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

kojiru said:


> hey just a quick question... does the AWD A3 have the same spring that the FWD ???
> 
> I have a 2007 3.2 quattro and i would be interested in the DriverGear spring but im confuse if they would fit.
> 
> thanks


That's a good question, I would assume it's the same but the front springs are probably stiffer because the V6 is heavier than the 2.0T
You'd probably fine on DSG springs though..


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Thanks! I am wondering, though- you said '2 of each'- but for the last part number- the self-locking nuts- should I order 6 of those (1 for each of the bolts- 6 bolts total)?


Those are not the nuts for the top of the strut, you don't need to replace those, nor do you need to replace the nuts from the ball joint. That nut is for the control arm bolt, one on each side of the rear, which technically you don't really need either, just the bolts...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks- I understand better now, about the bolts and the nuts.
On a different note- there is another thread here (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...spension-part-question-(Name-that-part-w-Pic)) that mentions a VW TSB concerning the rear lower spring plate (TSB: http://nateronline.com/Technical_Bulletins/2007.09.21_noisy_rear_suspension.pdf ). Apparently, earlier model VWs had a galvanized spring plate, which created noise, and it was replaced by a rubber one.
Does anyone know if the early model (or later too?) A3s have a glavanized or rubber spring plate? I'll replace mine with rubber ones, if they are galvanized, just to try and get rid of some noises I have coming from the rear suspension.


----------



## kojiru (Dec 5, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> That's a good question, I would assume it's the same but the front springs are probably stiffer because the V6 is heavier than the 2.0T
> You'd probably fine on DSG springs though..


Good...and rear spring are compatible between FWD and AWD ?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Thanks- I understand better now, about the bolts and the nuts.
> On a different note- there is another thread here (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...spension-part-question-(Name-that-part-w-Pic)) that mentions a VW TSB concerning the rear lower spring plate (TSB: http://nateronline.com/Technical_Bulletins/2007.09.21_noisy_rear_suspension.pdf ). Apparently, earlier model VWs had a galvanized spring plate, which created noise, and it was replaced by a rubber one.
> Does anyone know if the early model (or later too?) A3s have a glavanized or rubber spring plate? I'll replace mine with rubber ones, if they are galvanized, just to try and get rid of some noises I have coming from the rear suspension.


I honestly can't recall, but I'm pretty sure they are rubber already. Thanks for the heads up, I ordered new rubber ones just for precautionary measure because I had a few clunking sounds from the rear that bothered me..

Install tomorrow, stay posted..


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Driver Gear "DG" Springs and Koni STR.T on Audi A3 8P*

All done! Ride is absolutely unbelievable. Smooth as butter! I haven't had stock suspension in so long, I'm not sure how it compares but feels amazing. It's definitely not as sporty feeling as my coilovers but I'm fine with the compromise, I have a really rough drive to work. Here's a few pictures, it's actually settled a little more since then already. I am surprised at how low it is. Lastly, @Skotti, thank you for the heads up on that TSB for the lower rear coil cushions! Turns out the ones on my car WERE galvanized after all! (See the photo comparison below,old/new, I scratched off the dirt so you can see the metal). So I have all rubber mounts now. I used the TT mounts for the upper because they are thicker. They allow for more cushion and avoid the reverse rake look..

:thumbup::thumbup: On this setup for a lower stance and amazing comfort ride..


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looks real good :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great- and really glad to hear the ride quality is better!
I am trying to source the Driver Gear springs- having a tough time finding the right part number for a MKV 4 door 2.0T/6MT.
Anyone?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Looks great- and really glad to hear the ride quality is better!
> I am trying to source the Driver Gear springs- having a tough time finding the right part number for a MKV 4 door 2.0T/6MT.
> Anyone?


Part: 5k4071677A

http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/index.cfm?action=accessories&makeid=35&manufacturerid=1000&catalogid=200&modelid=637&siteid=216177&itemid=22714&jointvehid=13484&startyear=2011&startrow=1&partnumber=5K4071677A&retval=%2Fvwparts%2Findex.cfm%3Faction%3DsearchAllCatalogs%26siteid%3D216177%26searchCatalogs%3D1%2C200%2C2376%26searchText%3D5k4071677A%26startrow%3D1
http://www.amazon.com/2010-2012-Doo...TF8&qid=1391112821&sr=8-1&keywords=5k4071677a


Also, here is a pic of my car after a day of settling, still can't believe how low it is for how it rides.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Looks great- and really glad to hear the ride quality is better!
> I am trying to source the Driver Gear springs- having a tough time finding the right part number for a MKV 4 door 2.0T/6MT.
> Anyone?


The springs aren't for MKV 4 door, but they fit and that's the whole point. Same springs, slightly different compression, linear design. My car is living proof as to what they do. I have the same springs on my car, only the TDI DSG (Auto) springs, you want the manual ones (5k4071677A).

:beer:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> The springs aren't for MKV 4 door, but they fit and that's the whole point. Same springs, slightly different compression, linear design. My car is living proof as to what they do. I have the same springs on my car, only the TDI DSG (Auto) springs, you want the manual ones (5k4071677A).
> 
> :beer:


Thanks! I did come up with that same part number- but ECS told me that it isn't compatable with my 2006 2.0T/6MT :what:
They suggested the VWR springs (like tcardio mentioned earlier)- but I'm not interested in those springs.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

On the Keffer VW website, I changed the car to a 2006 Golf, and it came up with 2 different part numbers (same picture of the springs, description etc):

1K0071678 and 1K0071678A

Any clue as to the difference between these yours and these part numbers/springs? I'll try and give the Keffer folks a call and see what they say.

EDIT: I googled the numbers, ECS website says they are for 2 door models.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> . I used the TT mounts for the upper because they are thicker. They allow for more cushion and avoid the reverse rake look..
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: On this setup for a lower stance and amazing comfort ride..


Do you have the part number for the TT upper spring mount?
TIA


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

skotti said:


> Do you have the part number for the TT upper spring mount?
> TIA



http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-2.0T/Suspension/Springs/ES448006/

Part number: 8J0512149


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-2.0T/Suspension/Springs/ES448006/
> 
> Part number: 8J0512149


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> On the Keffer VW website, I changed the car to a 2006 Golf, and it came up with 2 different part numbers (same picture of the springs, description etc):
> 
> 1K0071678 and 1K0071678A
> 
> ...


Again, these are not "for" your car. My car is proof, not to mention this MASSIVE thread of MKV/MKVI owners running the same springs.
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12098

There might be another set of springs that won't lower your car very much, but the point of these springs is to lower your car while retaining OEM like ride quality. Which they do.

Order the part number that I gave you, and you'll be happy..


----------



## kojiru (Dec 5, 2005)

what part number would be for an A3 3.2 dsg quattro ?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> Again, these are not "for" your car. My car is proof, not to mention this MASSIVE thread of MKV/MKVI owners running the same springs.
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12098
> 
> There might be another set of springs that won't lower your car very much, but the point of these springs is to lower your car while retaining OEM like ride quality. Which they do.
> ...


Thanks- will do- that, and all the other bits and pieces :beer:


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

eXcelon53 said:


> All done! Ride is absolutely unbelievable. Smooth as butter! I haven't had stock suspension in so long, I'm not sure how it compares but feels amazing. It's definitely not as sporty feeling as my coilovers but I'm fine with the compromise, I have a really rough drive to work. Here's a few pictures, it's actually settled a little more since then already. I am surprised at how low it is. Lastly, @Skotti, thank you for the heads up on that TSB for the lower rear coil cushions! Turns out the ones on my car WERE galvanized after all! (See the photo comparison below,old/new, I scratched off the dirt so you can see the metal). So I have all rubber mounts now. I used the TT mounts for the upper because they are thicker. They allow for more cushion and avoid the reverse rake look..
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: On this setup for a lower stance and amazing comfort ride..


That's great to hear that your car is riding smoother now. Has the annoying clunking gone away for good?!? I'd love to try the TSB when I get some more time! Since you did the install yourself do you think the coil cushion could be replaced w/o completely removing the spring (i.e compressing it and sliding out old one etc.)? I'm on Neuspeed sport springs if that makes it any easier. TIA! :laugh:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

npace said:


> ^^^ This is sound advice. The only thing you _*have*_ to buy is the stretch bolts; those should not be re-used as it is unsafe. Otherwise, my opinion is the same, except I would maybe save the $25 and re-use the strut bearings unless they look really bad or are cracked or something... but that's all personal preference and what your comfortable with. $25 is definitely cheap peace of mind, however.



I would replace the strut mounts and bearings. I'm on my third set. 
Of course I do live outside of Philly where we have the worst roads in the country....


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

DP_Donnie said:


> That's great to hear that your car is riding smoother now. Has the annoying clunking gone away for good?!? I'd love to try the TSB when I get some more time! Since you did the install yourself do you think the coil cushion could be replaced w/o completely removing the spring (i.e compressing it and sliding out old one etc.)? I'm on Neuspeed sport springs if that makes it any easier. TIA! :laugh:


Zero clunks, but I also have both front and rear Tyrolsport Subframe deadsets. That stiffened up the whole chassis and got read of a lot of creaking and small pops etc. The rear coil cushion I'd say is a must. The metal on the old ones was cracked and you could see the marks where the spring had movement.

To answer your second question, no there is no way to replace them without pulling the spring. Pulling the rear spring is about the easiest thing on earth though. 
*I take no responsibility, nor am I saying you should use this as a guide, just a layman's explanation of a fairly simple job.

Jack up your car, put it on a jack stand, take your wheel off. Put the jack under the control arm (directly beneath the coil) and jack it up so it raises the control arm about an 2 inches to relieve pressure. Remove the HID leveler (pops out with flat head screw driver). Grab an 18mm wrench, and 18mm bit on the other side of the control arm with air tool spin the whole bolt right out, slowly lower the jack as the spring decompresses. Grab the spring, set it aside. Pull out the coil cushion. Put the new coil cushion on the spring, line up the hole in the control arm with the little rubber knob on the coil cushion and make sure the top cushion is on, plop it back into place. Re-raise the jack so the control arm holes line up. Thread the bolt through, tightening the nut on the other side, re-attach the HID lever, put your wheel back on. 15 min tops per side.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Thanks- will do- that, and all the other bits and pieces :beer:


Update?

My rear ended up settling just a tiny bit too much for my taste, so I did this to completely do away with the reverse rake (I hate reverse rake).

In addition to the thicker VW upper coil seats, I bought a set of the Audi TT upper coil seats and trimmed with a blade so they would fit snug into the other ones and then used a bit of epoxy to lock them together. Added exactly how much height I wanted in the rear. I'm loving it now. It actually made the ride even smoother than it was before, it rides amazing. Just glides over dips and humps on the freeway and no *crash* as I go over bumps in the road, just reacts normally. I just wish I got this setup to begin with. Well worth all the hardship to get here though! Hopefully I help some others get the best setup for our cars right off the bat. :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

eXcelon53 said:


> My rear ended up settling just a tiny bit too much for my taste, so I did this to completely do away with the reverse rake (I hate reverse rake).


Do you have any pics of the car with the slight reverse rake? Just curious as to how much. My current setup has an ever-so-slight reverse rake, the kind only the owner notices


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's the before and after with the VWR springs. Shocks/struts are still stock.

Before:










After:









The change is most noticeable if you look at the wheel gap. No reverse rake due to the rear TT spring pads.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice, I think I may go this route and really make this a dd car for good. Since I have 06 stock non-sport suspension, do I need to change the shocks/struts if I get the DG springs?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> Do you have any pics of the car with the slight reverse rake? Just curious as to how much. My current setup has an ever-so-slight reverse rake, the kind only the owner notices


If you scroll back up, I posted 2 photos of my car and you can see the reverse rake. The issue with our cars is the rear wheel well itself comes down lower than the front one. So if you have an even height ratio, it's going to look like a reverse rake. No matter what you have to have a forward rake with our cars for it to even look even, which is how mine looks now. Very even, but it's actually a slight forward rake. Slight forward rake isn't a bad thing either, helps with power to the wheels in a FWD car..


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

jordnalos said:


> Nice, I think I may go this route and really make this a dd car for good. Since I have 06 stock non-sport suspension, do I need to change the shocks/struts if I get the DG springs?


Yes you will need new dampeners, especially if you have 60k+ miles on your current ones. They'd maybe last another 10k at best...

Get what I got, Koni STR.T, basically an OEM replacement with better handling. Great bang for the buck dampeners.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

npace said:


> Here's the before and after with the VWR springs. Shocks/struts are still stock.
> 
> 
> 
> The change is most noticeable if you look at the wheel gap. No reverse rake due to the rear TT spring pads.



Have same setup...Which springs did you go with, the VWRPA004 or VWRPA016 (S3 version).


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

skramer said:


> Have same setup...Which springs did you go with, the VWRPA004 or VWRPA016 (S3 version).


VWRPA016; these are the ones that are supposed to be for quattro / AWD, the other ones are for FWD.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

*A3 suspension heights*

From what I have read and correct me if I'm wrong. All measurement off of standard premium ride height
Sport is 15mm 
S line.is 25mm. ( 1 inch)
Euro S line is 40mm. ( 1.5 inches)
The 5k4071677a springs say 25 to mm. That isn't much more than stock s line maybe the golf measuments are different?
Did any take before and after measurements? I am very interested but koni str are 380 for a set and the springs are 230 for a total of 610. Wouldn't a set of vogtland coilovers 699 be a better deal? Fixed dampening adjustable sleeve and linear springs ( I think)


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> From what I have read and correct me if I'm wrong. All measurement off of standard premium ride height
> Sport is 15mm
> S line.is 25mm. ( 1 inch)
> Euro S line is 40mm. ( 1.5 inches)
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean here, are the measurements the difference in ride height? For reference, below are pics of the sline springs next to the VWR springs. Note that the sline springs had been under the car, so were probably a little compressed. The VWR springs in this pic are brand new. Also note that they have the same number of twists.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

*Nice*

Yes I was referencing wheel arch measurement on the before and after instal. That vwr spring looks like a pretty big difference. In the above post I was referring to the other springs mentioned being a 25mm to 30mm drop. This has been a debate for me as to if I want to go vogtlands or a spring shock combo. Koni yellows seem to be the go to and f or springs I have read nothing but good about B&G ( which don't give reverse rake and come in around 1.5 drop)


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> Yes I was referencing wheel arch measurement on the before and after instal. That vwr spring looks like a pretty big difference. In the above post I was referring to the other springs mentioned being a 25mm to 30mm drop. This has been a debate for me as to if I want to go vogtlands or a spring shock combo. Koni yellows seem to be the go to and f or springs I have read nothing but good about B&G ( which don't give reverse rake and come in around 1.5 drop)



This is my car with the exact setup you're referring to (DG DSG springs + Koni STR.T)
So it's really up to you. You're never going to ride as smooth with any coilover system. If you're less concerned about smooth ride and more concerned with adjustable suspension and optimal race performance, then I'd tell you to go with coils.
I wanted a car that was sporty/handled very well, but didn't want to sacrifice my ride quality AT ALL. I accomplished just that.

Cheers!


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

B&G s2 springs not DG. I do like the idea of the vwr and DG springs with the nice drop and good ride. I looked at the str konis for another car I had but I read more than a few bad reviews of them leaking in about 20,000 miles ( both honda and BMW forums)


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

*EXcelon*

What size wheel n tire combo is that and could you take a measurement of the lip of your wheel arch. Thanks


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> What size wheel n tire combo is that and could you take a measurement of the lip of your wheel arch. Thanks


18x9, 235, 40

I'll measure soon..


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

All parts on order-
EXCEPT the axle bolts (Axle bolt WHT002795) I can find them online, but about $10 for the bolts, and about $13 for shipping 
Will check with the local dealerships (VW and Audi)- and there is a place outside Charlotte that I need to call to see if they'll do flat rate shpping via USPS (all the others were FEDEX or UPS)- I'm located in NC.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

skotti said:


> All parts on order-
> EXCEPT the axle bolts (Axle bolt WHT002795) I can find them online, but about $10 for the bolts, and about $13 for shipping
> Will check with the local dealerships (VW and Audi)- and there is a place outside Charlotte that I need to call to see if they'll do flat rate shpping via USPS (all the others were FEDEX or UPS)- I'm located in NC.


It's possible to remove the struts without taking off the axle bolt. You just need a very large/long crow bar and a friend to help you. Basically just wedge it over the top of the drive shaft and find a spot on the sub frame for leverage. You only need about an extra 3/4 of inch to an inch to get them out. It's actually quite simple..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> It's possible to remove the struts without taking off the axle bolt. You just need a very large/long crow bar and a friend to help you. Basically just wedge it over the top of the drive shaft and find a spot on the sub frame for leverage. You only need about an extra 3/4 of inch to an inch to get them out. It's actually quite simple..


I didn't remove the axle bolts either.... also didn't use the crow bar method, however, but it works. I just used a soft brass piece and pounded the spindle a couple of times.... then it came right out. Like eXcelon said... it doesn't have to move very far.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I ended up getting the axle bolts from the local VW dealer- didn't even think to ask them!
Ended up being just under half the price over online stores, when you factor in what vendors were asking for shipping.
All the parts I've ordered are trickling in- should be 100% arrived by Tuesday. No clue as to when I'll have time :banghead:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skotti said:


> No clue as to when I'll have time :banghead:


I know the feeling.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

*Exceleon*

Have you had time to measure your FTG yet? I'm very interested especially with your rear height since you did the custom spacer. The top one that you created, what were the two parts you used and do you think the epoxy bond is enough to hold them? Just afraid they might tear or come apart as the seam from the side load.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> Have you had time to measure your FTG yet? I'm very interested especially with your rear height since you did the custom spacer. The top one that you created, what were the two parts you used and do you think the epoxy bond is enough to hold them? Just afraid they might tear or come apart as the seam from the side load.


If I remember I'll measure today. No possible way they'd "tear" apart. They are locked into place by the control arm under pressure. There is zero side to side movement of the spring only up and down movement. Epoxy is more of a piece of mind thing, not even necessary. I used 3,000psi epoxy.

I used 2 of these against the frame of the car: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES448006/
And then 2 of these fit over the top, mainly because they fit snug in the spring: http://www.fcpeuro.com/products/audi-volkswagen-vw-coil-spring-shim-rear-upper-tt-beetle-golf-jetta-bilstein-1j0512149b

You could use 4 of either one though, doesn't have to be the combination that I ordered. The way I did it requires less trimming though...


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

npace said:


> Here's the before and after with the VWR springs. Shocks/struts are still stock.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Do you have any FTG measurements? 

Thanks


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

The Good= I just ordered dg springs, the Bad= I ordered springs for 6 spd man, and I have the dsg :facepalm:. So, my question is 1 will they fit? And 2 will they work within reason? Looking at specs from Edmonds the diff looks like 50 lbs. Any insight would really help ( gonna use stock non s line dampening ) thanks all.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

They will work fine just drop slightly lower than Dsg springs. How many miles are on you sock dampers? If more than 50,000 you will need to really consider getting some replacements because your stock dampers will be gone in about a year. If on a tight budget I suggest checking the GTI mk6 classifieds for a set of low mileage take offs, they can be had for $150 n less than 10,000 miles ( made by Bilstein nice n soft )


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the insight, will look into new dampening options.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> I suggest checking the GTI mk6 classifieds for a set of low mileage take offs, they can be had for $150 n less than 10,000 miles ( made by Bilstein nice n soft )


Ok. this thread is no longer about s line springs. but can you provide evidence that stock mk6 dampers are Bilstein?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Part number for the front (1T0413031EQ) lists sachs as the OEM supplier, and the rears are monroe. Exact same as the 2.0T A3. Not sure where the idea that they are made by bilstein came from.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya my bad they are Sachs shocks in front, just had bilstein on the brain at the time. Also on stock take offs, the mkv dampers are stiffer valved than the mk6. I am still waiting for some FTG measurements


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya my bad they are Sachs shocks in front, just had bilstein on the brain at the time. Also on stock take offs, the mkv dampers are stiffer valved than the mk6. I am still waiting for some FTG measurements


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

eXcelon53 said:


> Again, these are not "for" your car. My car is proof, not to mention this MASSIVE thread of MKV/MKVI owners running the same springs.
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12098
> 
> There might be another set of springs that won't lower your car very much, but the point of these springs is to lower your car while retaining OEM like ride quality. Which they do.
> ...


my apologies for not reading every post, but do you guys know if these would work for a TDI (FWD, but heavier engine)? Just curious if anyone had used them for a TDI (golf or jetta sportwagen as well)


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

asal said:


> my apologies for not reading every post, but do you guys know if these would work for a TDI (FWD, but heavier engine)? Just curious if anyone had used them for a TDI (golf or jetta sportwagen as well)


The springs are designed specifically for the Golf TDI, so yes of course they would work.

http://www.amazon.com/VW-Sport-Suspension-golf-auto/dp/B009LMNLX6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1394559651&sr=8-2&keywords=driver+gear+springs+VW


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Final Ground to fender measurements*

For those of you who have been waiting on me, I apologize.
My final measurements after settling are.

Front: 25.4 inches ground to fender front
Rear: 25.47 inches ground to fender rear.

Cheers!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the thread and the info. I also wanna get new springs for a lowered stance but with the best OEM ride possible. 
Gonna get those parts soon ! :thumbup:


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

I see a few other 06 models in peoples sig. What miles are you sitting at and general condition( I know it off topic but can apply if you shocks are leaking ect....)
Thanks for the measurements Exceleon


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Not a Euro- S Line but a "sport suspension" from a 2005/6 A3 sports (U.S.)- it was a risk buying it on ebay- but- it is Lower than stock, slightly taller than US Sline.. Supple ride with 18" OEm wheels and All season performance tires and stock springs. Looks and comfort, and decent handling was the goal. (seriously, i bought the car to drive, tour,enjoy, not track, race, or abuse).


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

eXcelon53 said:


> Zero clunks, but I also have both front and rear Tyrolsport Subframe deadsets. That stiffened up the whole chassis and got read of a lot of creaking and small pops etc. The rear coil cushion I'd say is a must. The metal on the old ones was cracked and you could see the marks where the spring had movement.
> 
> To answer your second question, no there is no way to replace them without pulling the spring. Pulling the rear spring is about the easiest thing on earth though.
> *I take no responsibility, nor am I saying you should use this as a guide, just a layman's explanation of a fairly simple job.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and info! I will definitely be doing this when I get some time. I also have the HID's so the details will help.


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

CurvyRoadCulture said:


> I see a few other 06 models in peoples sig. What miles are you sitting at and general condition( I know it off topic but can apply if you shocks are leaking ect....)
> Thanks for the measurements Exceleon


My 06 has 83,000 miles and has had A/C compressor fail after warranty. The a/c radiator fans also recently failed. Other than that nothing major since warranty expired. Recently replaced timing belt/water pump/thermostat.

I am currently working on a issue with my rns-e not powering on but am having it looked at this weekend. Driving in silence is killing me. The minor suspension creaks I have been waiting to look into further are even more noticeable now! 

As far as suspension setup I have neuspeed springs, billstein HD struts, and a Neuspeed RSB.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> For those of you who have been waiting on me, I apologize.
> My final measurements after settling are.
> 
> Front: 25.4 inches ground to fender front
> ...


VWR on Stock (non sports S-line struts/shocks with stock 17")

Front: 25 3/16 
Rear: 24 15/16 (I think struts will raise this some)


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

FINALLY had my VW Driver Gear springs installed with Koni STR8s (red from begining of this thread)- ride is AMAZINGLY smooth, retained a nice drop, no reverse rake (used the TT upper for the rear springs).
This is how the car should've come from Audi, IMO. And the VW Driver Gear Springs are manufactured by Eibach (or company that owns EIbach), according to the paperwork that came inside the springs box.


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

I installed the rear dg springs (gonna let the shop do the front) and am now sitting at 25in ftg on both sides. I am the moron that bought the manual dg springs for my dsg. I will post more measurements after the frints are in. Did not replace dampers, on stock 17" wheels 225/45 tires. I also have a hitch on the car wich is ~45lbs, which could have increased the drop? As for ride, I don't notice any huge changes from the back but kinda hard to tell as I have only been the driver (not rear passenger) and the the car is substantially reverse raked as is. Also, before ftg was 27in rear and 27.25 front. I'm pretty sure I will install rear tt spring pads. Hope this can help someone out there.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

message_by_bike said:


> I installed the rear dg springs (gonna let the shop do the front) and am now sitting at 25in ftg on both sides. I am the moron that bought the manual dg springs for my dsg. I will post more measurements after the frints are in. Did not replace dampers, on stock 17" wheels 225/45 tires. I also have a hitch on the car wich is ~45lbs, which could have increased the drop? As for ride, I don't notice any huge changes from the back but kinda hard to tell as I have only been the driver (not rear passenger) and the the car is substantially reverse raked as is. Also, before ftg was 27in rear and 27.25 front. I'm pretty sure I will install rear tt spring pads. Hope this can help someone out there.


This is actually good info for me since near identical setup, just different springs

I have the westfalia in the rear, on VWR its just a 1/16th of a difference between VWR and DG in the rear. I am using the larger TT pad already (so yours will increase slightly). Buying the manual DG springs may give you a benefit if you do not like reverse rake

I'm thinking of going to the airlift rear slam air kit (replace the springs only in the rear) for the functionality I'm seeking...I can raise the rear up when I'm towing and carrying larger loads in the rear.


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad it helped @skrammer. @skottie are you going to post some ftg measurements? I'm kinda interested in your results, thanks.....not a stalker


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

message_by_bike said:


> I installed the rear dg springs (gonna let the shop do the front) and am now sitting at 25in ftg on both sides. I am the moron that bought the manual dg springs for my dsg. I will post more measurements after the frints are in. Did not replace dampers, on stock 17" wheels 225/45 tires. I also have a hitch on the car wich is ~45lbs, which could have increased the drop? As for ride, I don't notice any huge changes from the back but kinda hard to tell as I have only been the driver (not rear passenger) and the the car is substantially reverse raked as is. Also, before ftg was 27in rear and 27.25 front. I'm pretty sure I will install rear tt spring pads. Hope this can help someone out there.


The manual springs will most likely fix your reverse rake, but your car will be basically slammed, and you will probably bottom out quite a bit in the front. Tires will hit the inside fender well occasionally. Should be alright though..


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected], your kinda who I wanted to reply, but not really the reply I wanted....Now if skotti could post some ftg measurements please please please?! Would like to get a refrence of what kinda drop to expect considering edmonds shows our cars to be about 70lbs difference. Or maybe I should pull the rear springs and try to keffer vw to exchange?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

message_by_bike said:


> [email protected], your kinda who I wanted to reply, but not really the reply I wanted....Now if skotti could post some ftg measurements please please please?! Would like to get a refrence of what kinda drop to expect considering edmonds shows our cars to be about 70lbs difference. Or maybe I should pull the rear springs and try to keffer vw to exchange?


Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure the rear springs are identical. It is the front springs that are different to compensate with the weight of the DSG up front..
Plenty of GTI guys have the manual springs on DSG cars because they wanted an even lower stance. Did you read the mega-thread on Golfmk6? Ton of good info, just give yourself a few hours 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12098


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

^^Hey thanks for the reply:thumbup:. I've read most of that thread, it is HUGE! Tons of good info. As far as the rear springs, we are in agreement that manual and dsg are the same, the difference comes with 2dr or 4dr (correct me if im wrong). I'm just a nervous nelly trying to get feedback from people that have my exact car/spring/wheel setup, or close. I am having trouble finding someone with ftg measurements of a 4dr dsg gti/a3 with the manual dg springs, ive seen pics but no measurements, and most gti's are on 18in wheels. A little chalk full of crazy in my dept, sorry for rant Still am intersted in ftg numbers from skotti


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick measurements:
FRONT fender to ground 25 3/16"
REAR fender to ground 25 1/8"
Almost identical. I did use the TT top mount in the rear. To me, the car has the right rake!


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

@skotti, thanks a ton for the measurements, sorry if it felt like I was nagging. Gonna have the front springs installed on wed. will post some ftg measurments, starting to think it will be very close to 25in exactly at all 4 corners.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

No worries- all good- glad to contribute to the knowledge base!
I like the ride with the Driver Gear springs so much that even if the car had a slight reverse rake, I wouldn't care!


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

message_by_bike said:


> @skotti, thanks a ton for the measurements, sorry if it felt like I was nagging. Gonna have the front springs installed on wed. will post some ftg measurments, starting to think it will be very close to 25in exactly at all 4 corners.



@messagebybike, Keep in mind that Skotti actually has a 6MT car. So he is running 6mt DG springs on a 6MT. Your car will sit lower than his in the front since you have a DSG.

Cheers!


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

@excelon, I'm picking up what your puttin down I am trying to guestimate my ftg using skottis' measurements and the diff in weight of the cars(Edmonds says ~50lbs) thanks for all the insight. Will post some measurements soon.


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

So, got the front springs installed, and with about 50mi on them fronts are 25 3/8in ftg =looks really good, imo. The rear are at 25in ftg with 1/2 tank of gas(a little under that with full tank). I am defiantly gonna do the excellon mod with tt top hat mated to new spring shim thingy, thank you excellon:thumb up: As far as the ride goes Im surprised at how stiff the front is, I was comparing the front springs, and the dg spring had the samish amount of coils as the stock non s-line spring and possibly a thinner wire? (did not measure) Perhaps they are different alloys? Stock=recycled rebar, dg=recycled samurai swords? Anyways, overall the car feels good, nothing too harsh(my wife doesn't even notice) and looks nice. There is a small clunk when turning from center to lock, both lt and rt:thumb down:, but I can barely hear it over the rattle/clunk/squeak of the 2 kids seats and hitch mounted bike rack. will update after tt pad install. Thanks for insight all.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

message_by_bike said:


> So, got the front springs installed, and with about 50mi on them fronts are 25 3/8in ftg =looks really good, imo. The rear are at 25in ftg with 1/2 tank of gas(a little under that with full tank). I am defiantly gonna do the excellon mod with tt top hat mated to new spring shim thingy, thank you excellon:thumb up: As far as the ride goes Im surprised at how stiff the front is, I was comparing the front springs, and the dg spring had the samish amount of coils as the stock non s-line spring and possibly a thinner wire? (did not measure) Perhaps they are different alloys? Stock=recycled rebar, dg=recycled samurai swords? Anyways, overall the car feels good, nothing too harsh(my wife doesn't even notice) and looks nice. There is a small clunk when turning from center to lock, both lt and rt:thumb down:, but I can barely hear it over the rattle/clunk/squeak of the 2 kids seats and hitch mounted bike rack. will update after tt pad install. Thanks for insight all.


That's interesting, because my only complaint would be that the springs aren't stiff enough. They aren't bouncy, but they are definitely WAY more active than the coils I had and the H&R sport springs I had before those. At times they are so active that my front tires hit the fender wells, usually only really large bumps at higher speeds though..

It's going to settle I'd say at least another 1/4 inch in the front, possibly more. My settled so much over the course of a month.


----------



## kojiru (Dec 5, 2005)

so is there a set of DG spring that would fit my 07 3.2 quattro DSG ?? does the fwd and quattro use the same spring ?

thanks


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't think so. You have 2 different things working against you in one. They don't make a set for the 3.2 as far as I know and also no Quattro versions that I am aware of. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kojiru said:


> so is there a set of DG spring that would fit my 07 3.2 quattro DSG ?? does the fwd and quattro use the same spring ?
> 
> thanks


There is a suspension spec thread over in the MKV R32 forum that will list out most of your options with spring rates, lengths etc.. It's a good read and a few A3 3.2s have been posting to it so there is a lot of information about the differences.


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had the 4dr mt dg springs on my dsg car for about 600 miles, put the tt spring pads in a week ago. Just got it aligned today, kinda think it helped the ride? smoother? or i'm just getting used to the new handling characteristics? As it sits with a full tank of gas and hitch mounted bike rack, the fender to ground measurements are 25 1/4" at all four corners (measured in my garage and street in front of house, both pretty flat) give or take <1/16". I really like the look and feel of this setup, i kinda hope it stays at this ride height


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Definitely a smoother ride :thumbup:
This thread should now be titled 'Post Your VW Driver Gear Spring Setup'!


----------



## dannyace (Nov 9, 2000)

Any new updates or pics? Looking do install the DG springs with Koni shocks on my 06 FWD DSG 2.0T. Not sure I should do MT or DSG springs.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dannyace said:


> Any new updates or pics? Looking do install the DG springs with Koni shocks on my 06 FWD DSG 2.0T. Not sure I should do MT or DSG springs.


From what I read, someone put the MT springs (lighter car) on the DSG (heavier car) and mentioned having some rubbing up front under heavy cornering. I can handle the occasional rub in the back over a big dip, but rubbing up front under cornering is a different story. I'd stick with the DSG springs if you must go with springs.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dannyace said:


> Any new updates or pics? Looking do install the DG springs with Koni shocks on my 06 FWD DSG 2.0T. Not sure I should do MT or DSG springs.


Just get some HR coils


----------

